# Star trek tmp jerry goldsmith full score



## ed buller (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 14, 2021)

Just seen this - but not on the site for sale yet ?


----------



## Beans (Jan 15, 2021)

This reminds me that I need to pick up Glory.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 15, 2021)

Ah looks like you posted this before I got my thread started. Haha. Great minds. 





Omni Music is releasing Star Trek The Motion Picture full score!!!


Announced on their FB page




www.vi-control.net


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 15, 2021)

If this is not for sale outside America, then I'm going to annex the USA......

Does anyone in the UK fancy organising a group buy for Omni Scores to amortise the shipping costs ?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

It has been released!!!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 3, 2021)

Well I haven't ordered anything so quickly since the Aliens Full Score......


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well I haven't ordered anything so quickly since the Aliens Full Score......


As well you should! this is the mother of all sci-fi film scores! (Star Wars doesn't count because it's science fantasy technically)


----------



## stixman (Mar 3, 2021)

Can I ask your shipping choice to UK


Michael Antrum said:


> Well I haven't ordered anything so quickly since the Aliens Full Score......


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 3, 2021)

I believe it is being delivered by private jet to the UK, and then being sent by helicopter to my house and hand delivered by William Shatner personally. 

At least that's how it should be delivered considering the cost.

I picked the low cost option which was about $ 48......


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

only 64 copies left! I predict it selling out by end of today! Amazing!


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 3, 2021)

Dammit Jim. All gone before I even read the e-mail. Should I order on backorder? How long will it take them to get more?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 3, 2021)

galactic orange said:


> Dammit Jim. All gone before I even read the e-mail. Should I order on backorder? How long will it take them to get more?


Says 64 copies in stock when I go to the website.....


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 3, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Says 64 copies in stock when I go to the website.....


Update?
It ran out while I was filling out my details.
What does "backorder" mean in this context?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

I guess they have more coming in. But not available at this time...


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Says 64 copies in stock when I go to the website.....


All gone now. Just checked


----------



## Eric G (Mar 3, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> All gone now. Just checked


I got mine early today.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2021)

Eric G said:


> I got mine early today.


Nice!


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 3, 2021)

Well, it already said on backorder before the first time I posted. Nevertheless, I ordered.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 3, 2021)

Ordered just right now. Incl shipping to austria is 139$!
Still a great price for one of the most iconic Scores!


----------



## edhamilton (Mar 4, 2021)

what's the expected shipping date if ordered now (while on backorder)?


----------



## Oliver (Mar 4, 2021)

hmmmm.. it seems that i am not on backorder...
wrong...i am :-(


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 8, 2021)

Well my copy just arrived, and I'm taking apart Ilia's theme apart. Like all the best stuff, it so simple it's genius.....So pleased with this.....


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well my copy just arrived, and I'm taking apart Ilia's theme apart. Like all the best stuff, it so simple it's genius.....So pleased with this.....


nice.


----------



## I like music (Mar 8, 2021)

My friend sent me a picture of the parcel that he's shipping forward to me. I expect to get mine in around two days. Now if I could only read music ...


----------



## I like music (Mar 8, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Well my copy just arrived, and I'm taking apart Ilia's theme apart. Like all the best stuff, it so simple it's genius.....So pleased with this.....


Ilea's theme is just stunning.


----------



## SquirrelMan (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> only 64 copies left! I predict it selling out by end of today! Amazing!


I had ordered literally right after he sent the email and when I did. it had said that there was 24 copies in stock. Later on I visited the website again after you posted this and it did say 64 copies left which made me scratch my head. I wonder if there was a website error somewhere and the true number of copies wasn't correctly entered and that's why some people got "out of stock" when it was thought to be in stock?

I picked up the wizard of oz while I was there, too. I should have it in a day or two since I got notification a few days ago that it should be here in 7 days.


----------



## stixman (Mar 8, 2021)

😎


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 12, 2021)

Yesssssssss


----------



## I like music (Mar 12, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Yesssssssss


Yessss


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 15, 2021)

I was happy to learn that my copy, which was backordered, is now being shipped.

I have a new problem. I do not actually own the soundtrack. I just can't seem to get a hold of it. I would love a downloadable version of it, but I can't seem to find any to buy. Also, I don't seem to be able to buy a CD version either, but I would greatly prefer a Flac or mp3 version. Again, I cannot find it where I normally would buy downloadable music. Where did you guys get yours from? The CD from LaLa land (out off stock)?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm in the UK. Amazon have the Soundtrack in stock for £ 6.90, and you can stream it if you have an Amazon Music subscription....


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 15, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I'm in the UK. Amazon have the Soundtrack in stock for £ 6.90, and you can stream it if you have an Amazon Music subscription....



That’s not the 3 disc LLL release unfortunately.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 15, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> I was happy to learn that my copy, which was backordered, is now being shipped.


Mine was too. That was faster than I expected.



gussunkri said:


> I have a new problem. I do not actually own the soundtrack. I just can't seem to get a hold of it.


Same problem here. I guess keeping in print the CD soundtrack of a score of a popular film is too much ask of the publishers.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 15, 2021)

galactic orange said:


> Mine was too. That was faster than I expected.
> 
> 
> Same problem here. I guess keeping in print the CD soundtrack of a score of a popular film is too much ask of the publishers.


I believe the La La Land release was a limited edition.


----------



## I like music (Mar 16, 2021)

You'll just have to mock the whole thing up note for note, and voila, you have recreated the full score


----------



## Oliver (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Mar 16, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I believe the La La Land release was a limited edition.


This is true. Soundtrack specialty labels like Intrada and LLL often have limited rights to release these scores. Occasionally their agreement will allow them to re release some of these gems but it’s really a function of the legal agreement they have with the studio that owns the music and not that they are being difficult or cruel to prospective customers.


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 16, 2021)

I like music said:


> You'll just have to mock the whole thing up note for note, and voila, you have recreated the full score


Ha! Ok... but how to deal with that blasted Blaster Beam? Hmm... maybe I can fake it with a slide on my guitar and some clever down pitching.


----------



## I like music (Mar 16, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> Ha! Ok... but how to deal with that blasted Blaster Beam? Hmm... maybe I can fake it with a slide on my guitar and some clever down pitching.


I have absolutely 0 experience with synths, but would love to recreate it. I saw that on another forum, lots of people had given it a go around 10 years ago. From the comments, some of them even got it to sound close, but a number of the audio files that were hosted seemed to have been removed because it is so old.

Not sure if we're allowed to link to other forums here or not, but if you Google it, you might have some luck.

I'd love to be able to recreate it. Apparently the blaster beam never sounded the same twice? As in, there was a real element of randomisation to it.


----------



## iaink (Mar 16, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful score. The notation for the blaster beam is surprisingly simple, and I didn’t expect to see a tenor saxophone with the winds!


----------

